

SpringSource/VMware Acquires RabbitMQ Cloud Messaging Technology - bensummers
http://www.springsource.com/springsource-acquires-rabbit-technologies

======
crad
RabbitMQ really is not "Cloud Messaging Technology" at its core. It's an
erlang based message broker that implements the AMQP standard. I'm not sure
why Spring is marketing it as a cloud technology other than for marketing
purposes.

~~~
sliderr
It runs on EC2, thats probably cloudy enough these days.

~~~
hga
As you note, it's fit for the purpose, that's good enough for me. The cloud
_is_ where this sort of action is today.

Much better than Intel's experimental "cloud" processor chip, the one with 48
non-cache coherent IA32 cores. Not quite a marketecture like Netburst (P4),
but quite bogus.

------
fredoliveira
This is interesting news from a strategy perspective. I think this is VMWare
trying to become relevant in a market where they currently don't have much
impact on. A few weeks ago they hired Salvatore because of Redis, and now
they're acquiring RabbitMQ.

Sounds like they're looking for ways to become a bigger player - and I'll
admit I think they're pulling it off with these two moves.

